# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Domain zone .kred

## Airicist

icannwiki.org/.kred

iana.org/domains/root/db/kred.html

home.kred/domains

domains.kred

opensea.io/assets/kred

whois.nic.kred

----------


## Airicist

Article ".Kred launches as dual DNS and ENS domain"

by Amdrew Allemann
March 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

bot.kred

from:	PeopleBrowsr Inc Kred <[email protected]>
reply-to:	PeopleBrowsr Inc Kred <[email protected]>

date:	3 Mar 2021, 13:32
subject:	Your receipt from ‪PeopleBrowsr Inc Kred‬ #2383-4092
mailed-by:	bounce.stripe.com
Signed by:	stripe.com

Receipt from PeopleBrowsr Inc Kred	 

Invoice #1FAE61AE-0001	 

Receipt #2383-4092	 

Download receipt PDF 

AMOUNT PAID
$29.00	 	
DATE PAID
March 3, 2021	 	

SUMMARY	  

MAR 3, 2021 – MAR 3, 2022 

.Kred Domain Subscription × 1	 	$29.00 

Subtotal	$29.00

Amount paid $29.00 	 	 

If you have any questions, contact us at [email protected] or call at +1 804-767-7542.

----------


## Airicist

Kred Domain Guide

DNS ENS TLD

Powered by ENS and OpenSea

----------

